# Venezuelan embassy will not renew passport in time to appeal for TRP renewal



## Jennybadenhorst (May 22, 2013)

I am asking on behalf of a friend

Her TRP to study expires in July and she is looking to renew it for a further two years. However her Venezuelan passport expires in December 2015.
They are unable to issue a new passport until earliest July, she has confirmation of this via e-mail.

As far as we understand her passport needs to be valid for the whole time she intends to apply for the visa ie. it needs to be valid for two years to renew for two years.

Her question is this, can she apply for the renewal of her visa with the confirmation from the Venezuelan embassy that they can only renew her passport in July, then write a letter stating she will apply for a new passport asap . Will they issue her visa with this situation and allow her visa to be moved to her new passport when she obtains it?


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Jennybadenhorst said:


> I am asking on behalf of a friend
> 
> Her TRP to study expires in July and she is looking to renew it for a further two years. However her Venezuelan passport expires in December 2015.
> They are unable to issue a new passport until earliest July, she has confirmation of this via e-mail.
> ...


Hi Jennybadenhorst

Your friend would need to submit the application using her current passport. Adding proof that she has applied for anew passport may confuse the officials processing your visa. 
My suggestion is that she obtains two of every document needed for her application. If the application comes back rejected (which it most likely wont, as I have seen applicant's receiving visas that are valid two years after the expiry date of the passport)
she will be able to submit an appeal application immediately, with the new passport details. 
If the visa gets issued up until the passport expires, your friend will have the needed duplicated documents ready to submit for another extension right away. 
If the visa comes out past the validity of the passport, you can apply for a visa transfer.


----------

